# Getting v125 when trying to play all shows in group



## nerdles1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I get the v125 error when I try to play all shows in a group especially if it is a large group it does it more. I have a friend that is experiencing the same thing


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I get this too. Individual shows work fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've never tried a large group but I typically do a group of 3 or 4 episodes when I burn some shows to disc for my GF that I record for her. It's always worked fine for me with the 3 or 4 episodes I burn.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Updates:

1. Folders with 6 shows in work fine. 

2. Larger folders don't work, but here's what's happening: I select to play all in group. Blue circle for a bit. V125 error. Then, when I start navigating the Mini's menus, the whole group of shows starts playing! Very weird. I think this is some kind of bug with large groups? 

The only other thing I can think of is that my Roamio host has the latest software and the Mini doesn't.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I have the exact same issue with my Roamio/XL4 with my minis. Seems about any group around 10 and higher exhibit this problem. I think they need to adjust the logic and or timeout to deal with this to avoid this behavior. It always looks like it is going to fail, but eventually ends up working. Sometimes if I click play on the folder a second time after receiving the error, it starts playing quickly as it should.


----------



## jedilord (May 7, 2014)

I'm seeing this issue as well. I have a group of about 30 and we get the V125 error, and then after that, 5 seconds later, the group starts playing. They need to update their delay logic.

*Ideally, I would like to pick a show within a group, and the Tivo to continue playing the rest of the group after it finishes the show. So I pick the 8th show in the list/group...after it finishes, it plays show 9, 10, etc... This would solve everyone's problem I believe.*


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry for the minor thread necromancy, but it seemed like a good idea to bring this one back because since the latest version C software update, this issue is now a lot worse for me. 

What now happens is one of two things:

1. I select to play all shows in a big group and I get the v125 error, then I click OK. The shows never start playback (unlike before where after I clicked they would eventually start). The Mini still works after this.

2. I select to play all shows in group and I get the v125 error, and either before I can click OK or right after I do, the Mini freezes and becomes unresponsive. A hard reboot is required to get it back to normal. 

All other functions (scheduling, deleting, SPs, interactive features like What to Watch Now, etc., Apps, single episode playback, Live TV) all work with no issues. 

Can anyone experiment and see if you can replicate? Thanks!


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

After a few years away from TiVo I setup a Roamio Pro and bought 3 Mini's with Lifetime. One of the reasons I went back to TiVo was the ability to "Play all in group" and Ch+ or CH- to move from one episode to another. 

Imagine my disappointment the first time I tried to play a group of 25, 30 minute shows and I got the no-can-do error on the Mini. I played around with it and could get it to play some smaller groups but this IS one of the main reasons I bought TiVo again. I put on a group of shows, set the sleep timer and doze off. 

After becoming really frustrated and angry about this one night I unpacked a second Mini and set it up (yes, got all the updates etc.). EXACT SAME STUPID PROBLEM!!!!! If, instead of pressing PLAY on the group folder, I go into the folder and select "Play all in group" it's a guaranteed lockup of the Mini, requiring a reboot every time. This is just as bad as the Time Warner junk equipment I just returned and the DirecTV system I still have connected.

Now what's happening is I'll try to play the group of 25 Seinfeld episodes....wait....wait some more.....nothing seems to happen....eventually (17 seconds later) I get the can't play group error V125. I try to play a different group (Modern Family x 25 episodes).....wait...wait...no indication that anything is happening....nothing.....wait.....CAN'T PLAY ERROR. So I try yet another, but really small, group and this group does start to play after about 5 seconds of waiting the small group begins to play, then about 5 seconds later the the Modern Family group just magically starts playing "Group Modern Family 1 of 25", WTF......then 5 seconds later the group of 25 Seinfeld episodes just cuts off the Modern Family show and starts playing. WHAT A STINKING NIGHTMARE!!!!! 

I've been installing home AV, Sonos since it was invented etc. for more than 10 years and along with that I install home networks because you gotta have it and it's gotta be bulletproof. I have a rock solid network that I use in every install, but even so, I replaced my router with something totally different and the result was the same. This problem does not exist when playing groups directly on the Roamio Pro. I have never had any sort of playback or live tv errors using the Mini (because the network is fast and solid!) 

I have replaced my Mini and my router and there is no change with this problem. Everything is connected via Ethernet, no MoCA. This is REALLY sad and TiVo needs to fix this stuff because one can no longer say that TiVo is the fastest, most reliable, best DVR system out there when these kinds of problems exist. I could maybe understand having a couple of issues if this system had just been released but the Series 5 has been around now for more than a year and if I hear from TiVo that I can't use large groups with this Play All feature on the Mini it all gets packed up and returned. My DirecTV contract is up and it's time for a decision. I personally have always loved TiVo. I hate Time Warner but I recommend the DirecTV Genie with the client boxes to every one of my customers because I NEVER get a call at night from someone having a DirecTV problem. Not one call in 2 years of installing The DTV Genie system. DirecTV's host + client system works. It may not be as feature packed as TiVo but IT WORKS RELIABLY AND WITHOUT TONS OF TWEEKING. Come on TiVo, MAKE THIS WORK!


Just before posting this message I tried one more thing. On the Mini, I press Play on the group of 25 Seinfeld episodes, 17 seconds later up pops error V125. I do NOT press OK to clear the message. Exactly 30 seconds later the group of 25 begins to play. Seinfeld: 1-25. I hope someone from TiVo will contact me directly so we can get this fixed and I do not think the fix should be an on screen spinner for 47 seconds. (it's a TiVo...WHY ARE WE WAITING at all???)

There's nothing worse than coming home from installing AV systems all day only to have to troubleshoot AV systems all night.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, first of all, this is not the official TiVo forum, so they may never see your rant. If you report it to the actual company, maybe they can fix it in an update.

Secondly, are you really going to sit there and watch 25 episodes of something in a row? What is the point of this? I understand it is supposed to work and it doesn't, but really? Wow.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I know it works in my setups but I've never used it with a folder with that many titles in it.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

Arcady said:


> Ok, first of all, this is not the official TiVo forum, so they may never see your rant. If you report it to the actual company, maybe they can fix it in an update.
> 
> Secondly, are you really going to sit there and watch 25 episodes of something in a row? What is the point of this? I understand it is supposed to work and it doesn't, but really? Wow.


Hey Arcady,can you read??? *"Announcement: TiVo Support Representatives Now Monitoring forums.tivo.com"* Don't you read the announments of this forum?? I knew someone would chime in with some stupid comment, just didn't think you'd do it so quickly. Thanks for ALL your help.

Also, shows like Shameless and Nurse Jackie usually rerun all the previous seasons before launching their new season. Than means a show like Shameless just ran the last 4 seasons (that's 48 episodes) and that's perfect for someone who's never seen it and wants to watch it. Ever heard the term "binge watching"? Lots of people do it. I never said "sit there and watch 25 episodes". Unlike you who probably records all the Teletubbies episodes so you won't miss any. One last point, if you had actually read and retained anything I wrote, I said I press play on the folder, set the sleep timer and doze off. Again, thanks for all your useless drabble.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

BrentlyL said:


> Hey Arcady,can you read???


Yep.



BrentlyL said:


> useless drabble


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

Press play on a folder of 10 episodes of Robot Chicken. Each episode is only 15 minutes (does this make you happier Arcady?). After 25 seconds of nothing apparently happening the V125 error pops up. Then if you just sit and wait a while little longer the group will play. I call this the "You gotta have faith" feature. Yes, the size of the group folder does make a difference. Groups will eventually play on the Mini but not before waiting a very long time, with no indication anything is happening and after the TiVo displays the V125 error.

Explain that away to your client who just paid $20-$30K for a new home theater. It's not easy. And it sucks when it's happening on your own system. Doesn't make a successful dealer like myself want to promote the brand.

Since last nights post, and after trying a different Mini and a different router, I also tried setting static IPs for all the TiVo components in the system and reserving these addresses in the router. Still no difference.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I started a folder with 201 episodes in it. I'll get back to you on the results after the shows finish playing in four days.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It took about 12 minutes to start the folder with 201 shows in it.

Definitely a bug.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

El Maestro said:


> Sorry for the minor thread necromancy, but it seemed like a good idea to bring this one back because since the latest version C software update, this issue is now a lot worse for me.
> 
> What now happens is one of two things:
> 
> ...


I'd like to know if anyone DOESN'T have this problem.

The communication I received today from TiVo is that they are aware of the issue and we'll need to wait about a month for the OnePass update to arrive. There's more in that update than the Season Pass >turning into> One Pass change. Don't bother changing to MoCA, replacing network components or removing network switches, it won't make a difference with regards to this particular issue.



Arcady said:


> I started a folder with 201 episodes in it. I'll get back to you on the results after the shows finish playing in four days.


Hope you're enjoying your 201 episodes of Teletubbies


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It was 201 episodes of King of the Hill, but whatever.

The problem happens on all three Minis that I own, each connected differently: MoCA, ethernet, and one with ethernet plugged into an AirPort Express that is bridged to an AirPort Extreme wirelessly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BrentlyL said:


> I'd like to know if anyone DOESN'T have this problem.
> 
> The communication I received today from TiVo is that they are aware of the issue and we'll need to wait about a month for the OnePass update to arrive. There's more in that update than the Season Pass >turning into> One Pass change. Don't bother changing to MoCA, replacing network components or removing network switches, it won't make a difference with regards to this particular issue.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your 201 episodes of Teletubbies


The problem is doing this with such a gigantic group. With a small group of five episodes or so there are no issues. I would think the vast majority of people would use this feature on a folder with a small amount of shows. Not with two hundred. Personally I don't want any folder that large. I will have transferred most of the content to a KMTTG/TiVo Desktop PC before a folder gets to even 10% of 200 episodes.


----------



## JohnEDee (Mar 3, 2015)

I used this feature all the time between my two TiVo Premieres, albeit having to wait with a v125 error on the screen of the playing TiVo while the sending TiVo apparently queued up the videos. While I work, drift off to sleep, or at other times, I play a group of videos, sometimes a small group sometimes a large group. I have the biggest storage available on my Premieres, and I spent all that money in order to be able to easily store and play my favorite shows.

This is a feature that should work, regardless of the number of videos in the source. Posts questioning the need for the feature are uselessly subjective and aren't germane.....this thread is about why the feature doesn't work as advertised.

Unfortunately, the "OnePass" upgrade actually made things worse and have completely broken the feature. While the v125 dialog still comes up, it never disappears to let the queued video from the other TiVo play....it's now totally broken.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

JohnEDee said:


> I used this feature all the time between my two TiVo Premieres, albeit having to wait with a v125 error on the screen of the playing TiVo while the sending TiVo apparently queued up the videos. While I work, drift off to sleep, or at other times, I play a group of videos, sometimes a small group sometimes a large group. I have the biggest storage available on my Premieres, and I spent all that money in order to be able to easily store and play my favorite shows.
> 
> This is a feature that should work, regardless of the number of videos in the source. Posts questioning the need for the feature are uselessly subjective and aren't germane.....this thread is about why the feature doesn't work as advertised.
> 
> Unfortunately, the "OnePass" upgrade actually made things worse and have completely broken the feature. While the v125 dialog still comes up, it never disappears to let the queued video from the other TiVo play....it's now totally broken.


In the same boat here with my 2 minis, the latest .6 update that included onepass completely broke my capability to watch groups of shows. At least before I could dismiss the error and as other have said "have faith" and it'd eventually start. Now it NEVER does.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Nov 12, 2006)

Any update on this? Really surprised this has been out there so long and Tivo has not corrected this? Tivo, are you listening, off to complete your monthly survey, will mention this....


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

So now the "Play All in Group" problem has finally been fixed but now I can no longer use the Channel Up and Channel Down buttons to move to the next or previous episode in the Play all in Group feature. Seems to have been broken by the addition of Quick Mode. I don't like Quick Mode, I don't want Quick Mode, I want my original Ch Up, Ch Dn within the Play All in Group feature restored. What a STUPID idea it was to make a change like this without giving us the opportunity to opt out.

Come on TiVo, stop making and breaking features already. At least ask us if we want the next update and fully explain to us the pros and cons, ESPECIALLY the features you're going to break. Let US decide what we want to change on the box we paid our hard earned money on. Stop forcing new "features" on us that we may not want, especially if it's going to kill a feature that was in the box when we bought it. If this update was not intended to break the Ch Up, Dn feature you should have tested it further before forcing it onto our hardware and causing us to get upset and waste our time and yours when we have to call customer service to complain about it. These poorly thought out business decisions make it really difficult to confidently sell and install your product. It definitely makes it hard to stand behind TiVo as a product I feel confident selling to my clients. Take a few clues from Sonos. That is a company that not only asks and listens to their dealers, they make changes very quickly based on our feedback. I've been a Sonos dealer before they even had a dealer program and without hesitation I recommend their products to every client I work with. Never any regrets with that company.

Don't "fix" it if it ain't broke. THINK!


----------

